# Help needed to sell my shotgun



## lasec17 (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking to sell my mosseberg 500 combo shotgun. What are my options to sell a shotgun. Can I sell as a private owner or do I need to sell through a dealer? I usually sell everything on Craigslist but you cannot sell firearms on their site. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Gun broker or SSL auctions.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

A whole list of them here....... http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/whats-it-worth-question-click-here.165206/

Used to be a no-no to sell guns here, or to even make a post like the OP did. There was even a thread by Steve stating no gun sales in the "Items for Sale" topic on the old (software) sight. I just searched that forum, and that post does not seem to be there any longer...........................anyone know if the policy has changed?

Steve


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

hitechman said:


> A whole list of them here....... http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/whats-it-worth-question-click-here.165206/
> 
> Used to be a no-no to sell guns here, or to even make a post like the OP did. There was even a thread by Steve stating no gun sales in the "Items for Sale" topic on the old (software) sight. I just searched that forum, and that post does not seem to be there any longer...........................anyone know if the policy has changed?
> 
> Steve


The top line in the Fireams Forum main page states:

*Firearms*
Discussion of all firearm weapons, including Concealed Carry Weapons, Muzzleoaders, Rifles, Shotguns, Reloading, Target Shooting, Black power tech. *No sales please*.

In the *Sell - Buy - Trade Hunting and Fishing Goods* forum, *Hunting Stuff *sub-forum 
Read post # 7 from malainse.

"Barrels, pieces, parts allowed. Whole guns and/or parts that require a dealer (think AR lower) are a no."

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...ster-cantilever-slug-barre-with-scope.550407/


----------



## lasec17 (Jan 9, 2007)

I am not trying to get anyone excited here or do I feel that I made an ad for the gun. I am just simply asking where can I advertise that i have a gun for sale besides craigslist and mi sportsman. Thank you Luv2 hunt for the suggestions


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Check out migunowners.org. Put a reasonable price on it and it will be gone. Ive bought and sold about a dozen guns there.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Michigan Gun Owners is another site you can use. It doesn't get as many listings as gun broker. 

SSL auctions has monthly auctions where the market determines the price but you are allowed to be last bidder if you are not happy with the price. I made an insane amount of money by selling off my stock pile of 22lr ammo. I've sold a few guns there and bought a few there. Fair fees.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

We still do not allow gun sales here. Many employers block access to sites that do allow them and we don't want to be on the blocked list.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Steve said:


> We still do not allow gun sales here. Many employers block access to sites that do allow them and we don't want to be on the blocked list.


Might be a good idea to put that warning at the top of the "Hunting Stuff" Forum, this forum, and also the "Sell, Buy or Trade Forum.

Thanks for the info petronius...............I'd have never seen it without you pointing the way.............the warnings are kind of obscure and difficult to locate easily.

Steve


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've bought and sold firearms locally on Armslist. It's free, just take normal precautions with any meetup.


----------



## lasec17 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you for all your responses. I believe I have a buyer but I am getting conflicting reports on what I need to do when I sell the gun. I was told I need to go through a gun dealer to transfer the serial number or I have been told I just have to go to the police station and they can do the transfer. Any advice from guys that have bought or sold a used gun?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

lasec17 said:


> Thank you for all your responses. I believe I have a buyer but I am getting conflicting reports on what I need to do when I sell the gun. I was told I need to go through a gun dealer to transfer the serial number or I have been told I just have to go to the police station and they can do the transfer. Any advice from guys that have bought or sold a used gun?


Do not take it to the police station. They will freak out. The police do not do firearm transfers. There is nothing special that you need to do. You do not need to go through a dealer because private sales are legal in Michigan. I would put the serial number on a bill of sales with the buyers name and address and keep a copy for your records, but by law, you do not even have to do that.


----------



## lasec17 (Jan 9, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Keep me in mind if you ever sell anything except a Mossgerg


----------

